# Fly Rod for ultra Light



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I have heard of guys putting their UL spinning reels on Flyrods .I fish for bluegills with a UL spinning reel and 4 lb. line.What would be a good rod length and weight # flyrod for a spinning reel panfish rod?..........Joe


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

what would be the point in putting a spinning reel on a fly rod. Just buy a long spinning rod, it would be cheaper


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree. I don't see the advantage of putting a spinning reel on a fly rod when you can get a long UL spinning rod for less money.

If you really are set on doing it go with a 3 or a 4 weight.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I use my 10 1/2 foot noodle rod for this purpose. I just put on an ultralite reel with 4lb test line and remove my middle size spinning reel that has 6lb. Very versital for dunking jigs in and around cover pockets. I can even troll with it if I choose. Equipment is too expensive not to try and find more uses for it.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

go to gizzy jig.com ,they have good deals on just what ur looking for. a member on this site tould me about them. they a nice family run outfit.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

toobnoob said:


> I agree. I don't see the advantage of putting a spinning reel on a fly rod when you can get a long UL spinning rod for less money.
> 
> The advantage is you can fish lighter baits( 1/80th oz) on a long flyrod type blank. True UL's are still not limber enough for lobbing tiny micro jigs.
> Bowjo, I'll second Grizzlyjigs website. They have good products and fair pricing. I was all set to buy a rod from him but settled on a 8' Walleye Marshall UL at BPS. I can throw a 1/80th oz microjig and small bobber on 2lb Trilene XL with no problem. It all depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone......Joe


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Take a look at Norseman ESP rods. I just bought a 6'6" powerlite rod for casting small jigs. I believe that it's rated for 1/32" as the lowest. I think that they have others for smaller jigs.

I recommend this rod over any that I've ever had for panfish. If you hook onto a 10 oz. bluegill it feels like a bass! It is ultra sensitive. I was even able to land a 20 1/2" smallie with 4lb test on it.

A fly rod might be nice but you may as well use a fly reel and fly line with it. I believe that the only reason anyone was buying fly rods for casting jigs for crappie is because there hasn't been any good rods available until now.

Check them out!


----------

